
Debian Switches Back To GNOME From Xfce - ari_elle
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTIyNTM
======
aw3c2
Phoronix spam, already discussed at
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4762472>

~~~
ari_elle
Sorry and thank you

